# Feeding Christmas trees?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hum... So I was told it was okay to give my goats our Christmas tree when we were done with it. It's a Douglas fur.... I already gave them some of the branches we cut off. They loved it! But I just read something saying Christmas trees are bad for goats? That it can cause abortions in pregnant does! Is this true?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Not saying its not true, but I personally have never heard that.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Usually Christmas trees are good...NOT YEW...but the firs are OK and so are the white pine...etc.

Don't use any tree with tinsel or any spray on stuff. I told folks I'd take their trees if they don't put that stuff on and they bring them out here. Got several last year, the goats loved them, and hubby cut the rest up for fire wood. They stripped them down, even ate the bark!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

goats love christmas trees!








:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is the Ponderosa pine, lodge pole pine, or Cypress tree that can cause abortion. The normal Cristmas tree species don't to my knowledge.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine got the local pine tress that grow here last year. One doe was pregnant and kidded just fine. They are a type of fir. They will get them again this year too. Mine gobble them up and hubby says he is going to use them to strip the bark off some poles as they do such a great job!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

mine have had fir and spruce and stuff no problem. Like was suggested be sure it has not been treated with anything.


----------

